# Bed Design help, Picures inside



## will_s87 (12 Aug 2017)

headboard - 






footboard


this is for a double bed,I haven't done much wood working before so I was hoping for some advice before I commit to buying the wood. I'm planning to make it out of oak. 
WIll this be okay? bit overkill? 

thanks,


----------



## dzj (12 Aug 2017)

The tenons and mortises are OK, but I'd use square or barrel nuts instead of insert ones. (if this is what you depict in your drawing)


----------



## ColeyS1 (12 Aug 2017)

Possible thread hijack but I'm making the same for myself at the moment. 
As dzj mentions, I think the norm is to use these in the tenons




Then bolt through the post into it.
I don't really want to bolt through the post, so am trying to fathom a way to secure them without.








That's my progress so far. I like your idea of the threaded inserts for the sides, just not sure I'd like to rely on just them holding though.
Coley

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## ColeyS1 (13 Aug 2017)

Picture borrowed from ebay-


----------



## Brentingby (13 Aug 2017)

Usually the nut, sometimes referred to as a cross dowel, goes into the rail behind the tenon in a hole drilled on the inside of the rail. The bed bolt will typically be 100mm or more in length.


----------



## custard (19 Aug 2017)

ColeyS1":3u3db7m1 said:


> That's my progress so far.



Nice one Coley.

I exhibited at a county show last year and there was guy showing a very similar bed design with a waney edge header and footer. 

He took at least four orders from it (and he certainly wasn't giving it away) while I didn't get a sausage


----------



## ColeyS1 (19 Aug 2017)

custard":939c6i1h said:


> ColeyS1":939c6i1h said:
> 
> 
> > That's my progress so far.
> ...


Thanks Custard, odd how people don't appreciate fine furniture but buy ropey stuff with waney edges. 
Been all morning removing the bark and sanding it up. Just got the legs glued and clamped on. I would have liked to have given it a lick of oil before hanging my apron up for the day.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------

